# Premium Barista Accessories at Great prices



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Take a look at our latest offers of Premium Barista acessories and kits to complement our vast range of coffee machines and grinders;

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/barista-tools/


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have you thought about advertising on the site with banner ads? It would be a great way to support the forum if you're hoping to sell to its members.

Edit: I just noticed from Glenns post you are now a forum advertiser - good work!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hi, yes we have spoken to Glenn and agreed to show our support for this forum and have taken by top and bottom position banners.

Thanks


----------

